# Sale or keep??



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Have my 2013 Ti (custom build) and a few other bikes, need to get rid of one, am I crazy for selling the TI. If so what would you guys ask? If you did sell your TI how much did you ask? 

Other two:

Cervelo S2
Canondale Super Six

Motobecane:

Full Ultegra with DA Hollow 2 compact cranks..

What would you guys do??


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I wouldn't own anything by Motobecane to begin with. Why do you want to sell one of them?


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I'd sell one of the carbon, keep the Ti.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I would be hard pressed to sell any of them.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

I would keep the Ti


----------

